# New - from CO



## danorange (Apr 1, 2011)

okokokokokokokok


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Like half the site...

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah there are quite a few real cool Colorado folks around here. This one mod killclimbz from colorado is a real dick though  I kid KC, i kid

welcome to the forum!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

whats up? we are CO friendly here  where do you usually ride?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

alaric said:


> Yeah there are quite a few real cool Colorado folks around here. This one mod killclimbz from colorado is a real dick though  I kid KC, i kid
> 
> welcome to the forum!


You're so banned...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> You're so banned...


Banana????


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You're banned bananas alright...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I got banned bananas! Oh noooo haha. I like it KC


----------

